# Chest Simplified!



## Dr. Pain (May 22, 2002)

During earlier posts, despite popular belief, I was asked and did reply that I used various training methods, almost all applying intensity, but not necessarily volume!

I was asked to post some and replied that I would as time went on....BUT, it was also suggested that I place a warning on all of my W/Os 

*WARNING:* 

There is a severve disease orginating in New Castle UK, it started amongst the Chicken Population, especially those POHM Chickens.  It's what happens when you go past *Wasted* , you become *WUSSTED* . Now remember this only happens in Chickens, it has affectionately been named *WUSSINGTON'S DISEASE!* 

_Symptoms are:_ 

Endless chirpping and flapping of the Chickens smaller appendages called wings......

Frequent defication on other's posts, he also shits where he eats!

Ruffled feathers everywhere, the brutality of a W/O tears the little Chicken up so much...he needs twice....err..no  quadruple times the amount of rest that the big Sliver Back Gorilla needs.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So short on time and limited spotting?

Try this:

4 SETS  (back to back, one exercise then the other equals one set)  ALL WEIGHTS PYRAMIDED UP!

Pre-exhaust with one arm BB bench presses 8 reps, near failure on sets 3 & 4, this is a self spotting exercise, so go heavy but be warmed up.

30 second rest

Incline bench press 8, 6, 6, then very heavy to failure on the last two sets, single drop on set 4.... 3-4 reps to failure, then 6-8 for a second failure!

Then three minutes rest, then repeat!

So for example 8 reps one arm BB press, 30 seconds rest, 8 reps incline BB, three minutes rest, that's ONE SET!


Last set, (set 4) looks like failure near 8 reps on OABBBP, 30 seconds rest,  failure between 3-4 reps IBBBP, then immediate drop, failure near 6-8!

Finish

4 sets super slow Swiss Ball flyes, extra wide, increase weights each set, 15, 12, 10,  8  reps...pyramiding weights, 2 minute rest!

That's all 

DP


----------



## budo (May 22, 2002)

Sounds killer. will this lead to overtraining?


----------



## Neil (May 23, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## robbm (May 23, 2002)

Sorry, but I have to ask..... what are one arm BB bench presses???  I'm not familiar with that one


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by budo *_
> Sounds killer. will this lead to overtraining?



Only in Chicken Babies


----------



## ians (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by robbm *_
> Sorry, but I have to ask..... what are one arm BB bench presses???  I'm not familiar with that one



Same here !!!!


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2002)

What's a one-arm BB bench?

Anyhoo, that actually isn't so bad.

I'm still not sure why you call two, quite obviously different sets, "one" set, but alas...

P.s. Newcastle is one word.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Only in Chicken Babies




LMAO!   


If anyone has an OT Problem w.this W/O, then I suggest you learn how to recover better! 

As my collegue John Parrillo once sad to me:

(and take this in the ZEN sense, *don't *  even start a fuckin' argument about it)


"THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS OVERTRAINING, JUST UNDER RECOVERY"  

*DP*


----------



## craig777 (May 23, 2002)

DP,

That was hilarious and oh so true about Chickens.  

but I also have to ask what are one arm BB presses.


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2002)

Do you agree with quote 100%?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Do you agree with quote 100%?



Do you know how to read, don't make me quote myself? 

DP


And just for shits and giggles, no I don't agree 100%, but think about it the way it was intended and prefaced....

How can there be OT if there is *Complete Recovery? *


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2002)

Because complete recovery can take longer than people rest for.


----------



## pumpit (May 23, 2002)

DP can you please tell us what an one arm bb press is!


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Because complete recovery can take longer than people rest for.



Well, exactly....so ya rest more


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2002)

> "THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS OVERTRAINING, JUST UNDER RECOVERY"



LMAO! 

 I like that quote, but I would have to say that just a play on words.


----------



## Rob_NC (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Because complete recovery can take longer than people rest for.




That's their problem if they don't take enough time to rest.  In the book "Power Factor Training", it is stated that complete recovery can take as long as 2 weeks between W/O sessions. (with this type of training)


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2002)

Exactly rob, hence why lower volume approaches are a much better method.

You can expect close to full recovery for bodyparts within the 7 days that (most) people rest for.

This is actually a reason i'm not a big fan of 4 day splits cause it usually entails the delts being hit hard at least thrice weekly, resulting in a lack of "optimum" growth.


W8, why rest more when you can take a lower volume approach and be recovered within the week so you can then do the workout again only this time doing more reps or using more weight?


----------



## nikegurl (May 23, 2002)

Chicken Daddy....you're giving me a headache!


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2002)

great.


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> *WARNING:*
> 
> There is a severve disease orginating in New Castle UK, it started amongst the Chicken Population, especially those POHM Chickens.  It's what happens when you go past *Wasted* , you become *WUSSTED* . Now remember this only happens in Chickens, it has affectionately been named *WUSSINGTON'S DISEASE!*
> ...















  OMG that's hilarious, friggin' brilliant!


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2002)

I found it mildy amusing.

It started off with a lot of potential, but his lack of imagination ruined it.

I don't mind being made fun of, especially when the humour is good, but it was nothing worth commending him on, which is why i've only mentioned it now.


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 23, 2002)

To each his own.  I tend to be easily amused anyway.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by pumpit *_
> DP can you please tell us what an one arm bb press is!





I will eventually post on one arm BB curls, but a one arm Barbell Bench press is as the title suggest...
done with a Barbell, lying flat on a bench, holding it in the middle, and getting a full range press!

It is about 2-3 times more difficult, especially with weight, than a DB press!  You won't believe how much stabilization   this movement requires!    (because  3 .5 feet of bar is extended from each side of your hand, rhe leverage in effect, is incredible)


DP


----------



## Robboe (May 23, 2002)

Yeah, I imagine it'll be good for the stabilizers.


----------



## gopro (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh, John Parillo is your colleague...now that explains it. He of the eat 6000-10,000 calories per day school, and the workouts ONLY meant for guys on juice. This explains your crazy workouts...LOL.

The name of this thread should have been "chest complicated," not "simplified." But if it works for you, more power to ya!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, John Parillo is your colleague...now that explains it. He of the eat 6000-10,000 calories per day school, and the workouts ONLY meant for guys on juice. This explains your crazy workouts...LOL.
> ...




THAT'S A VERY IRRESPONSIBLE COMMENT TO MAKE 

I'M IN THE BUSINESS, I HAVE A LOT OF COLLEGUES, I DON'T NECESSARILY BELIEVE IN THEIR METHODS OR PRINCIPLES!

I HAVE BEEN CONSULTING FOR THE HEALTH FOOD BIZ FOR OVER 20 YEARS....I HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED POSTING ON SUPPS YET.
JUDGING ME BY A FEW POSTS IS VERY IMMATURE.

TWICE NOW I HAVE STATED THAT I EMPLOY A LOT OF TRAINING METHODS.   I TRAIN TRAINERS, AND ADVISE ATHLETES OF NATIONAL, INTERNATIONAL, PROFESSIONAL AND OLYMPLIC CALIPER.  

MAYBE YOU SHOULD SHOW MORE RESPECT, YOU MAY GET MORE IN RETURN!

DP


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 23, 2002)

Ummm, I'd say somtin but your both bigger than me so I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Bench press is as the title suggest...
> done with a Barbell, lying flat on a bench, holding it in the middle, and getting a full range press!
> 
> DP



I see that causing a lot of wrist pain!


----------



## pumpit (May 23, 2002)

Well if your strong enough and he certainly sounds like it i think the wrist would be ok ,DP can i ask how many years you have been training just get an idea of how advanced you are?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 23, 2002)

15 Years, started 1987 for about 6 months WT, then shifted to triathlon and ultra distance running, 1992 became very serious!
The body became it's function, but only when I concentrated on Nutrtion (and recovery) did the gains solidify!.

Taught in the PE Dept at UNLV for a few years, although Finance is my field (have taiught academics also) 


DP


p.s  On this issue, a friend once asked "How long does it take to go from intermediate to advanced BB?"

I had to answer, "For some it's only a matter of  several months to a few years, but for others, 20 years to a lifetime, and they still won't get it right!"


----------



## w8lifter (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> The body became it's function, but only when I concentrated on Nutrtion (and recovery) did the gains solidify!.
> 
> DP



Yeah, I just had to quote that cause I like it  

_Edit: Yeah, I just had to make it bigger cause I like it so much_


----------



## Robboe (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, John Parillo is your colleague...now that explains it. He of the eat 6000-10,000 calories per day school, and the workouts ONLY meant for guys on juice. This explains your crazy workouts...LOL.
> ...





I think that's a good response, not irresponsible.

The only reason we're juding you by a few posts is cause every post so far has included ridiculous volume. Why not vary your posts a bit so people don't jump the gun so quick?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why don't people act more responsibly and have some *RESPECT!* for each other?

Read the words, all of the words....if I say there is more coming...if I say I train many ways...if I warn....read the freakin words!

DP


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not doubting your credentials. I have a few myself. I personally believe that the routines you have been posting so far have very limited applications in the world of fitness and bodybuilding. They are highly advanced, very technical, above the heads of most of the people on here(not because of their intelligence, but because they are not necessarily in "our field), and can be useful only to a select few individuals.

I get plenty of respect because I've earned it. I don't want to start a war with you. I can tell you have plenty of knowledge and experience, but in an effort to show it to everyone I think you are misleading some people.

My post was NOT IRRESPONSIBLE...just truthful. Keep your input coming, I know you have alot of good knowledge to pass on.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chicken, are we actually starting to get along a little? This is scaring me!


----------



## Robboe (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Read the words, all of the words....if I say there is more coming...if I say I train many ways...if I warn....read the freakin words!
> 
> DP



I did read them. Now you re-read mine.

I said "vary" your posts. I know there'll be more coming, i was just recommending you don't post all your crazy volume techniques all at once. Slip some lower volume one in between etc...


----------



## Robboe (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting your credentials. I have a few myself. I personally believe that the routines you have been posting so far have very limited applications in the world of fitness and bodybuilding. They are highly advanced, very technical, above the heads of most of the people on here(not because of their intelligence, but because they are not necessarily in "our field), and can be useful only to a select few individuals.
> ...



I'm not trying to butter you up 'Pro, but this was another good response.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to butter you up 'Pro, but this was another good response.



Consider me buttered, like a hot roll early in the morning....


----------



## Robboe (May 24, 2002)

Dude...are you trying to seduce me?


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2002)

Okay, DP uses different techiniques and you two do not agree with them.  
Let's not start a flame war because of differing opinions.


----------



## Robboe (May 24, 2002)

_We_ aren't starting anything.

It's DP who is typing in caps.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Okay, DP uses different techiniques and you two do not agree with them.
> Let's not start a flame war because of differing opinions.



I don't think I've been flaming him at all Prince. I have been respectful, as has been TCD. I said he obviously knows his stuff and should keep contributing. I think he is just trying TOO hard to impress us. I hope he keeps posting.

Chicken...yes, I'm trying to seduce you, you sexy thang!


----------



## craig777 (May 24, 2002)

Oh man, Gopro you and Chicken are making me ill.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Oh man, Gopro you and Chicken are making me ill.



What, can't handle a little "man love!?" Hehehehehe...


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2002)

I said let's not start a flame war, I did not say that anyone was flaming, *yet*!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Chicken...yes, I'm trying to seduce you, you sexy thang!



Gopro and Chicken? That would be like a Doberman humping a toy poodle.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 25, 2002)

Ok, I re-opened this babe back up, If anyone has a valid point to make then make it, if your gonna flame then STFU!


----------



## gopro (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> 
> 
> Gopro and Chicken? That would be like a Doberman humping a toy poodle.




Hehehe...true!


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Bump


----------

